# Monster in box mp3



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

I searched the internet and got a few free roars, growls, snarls etc.... and put them together using a program I have. You can listen to it by going to this link - Louisiana Home Concepts
Let me know what you think and if you would like to have it, let me know!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

That sounds pretty darn good ! I would love to add that file to my sound effects collection !


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nicely done! 
It's funny, some of the roars from Jurassic Park's rex and raptors are so incredibly iconic to me that I can't help but think of some manic onslaught of theropods when I listen to it (which is a complement). I'd love to use it for a J.P. theme that I hope to (eventually) do.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool would love to add this one to my collection I am putting together with the help of all these wonderfull posters on this forum ..


----------



## JonathanMurray (Oct 12, 2009)

pooky73 said:


> Let me know what you think and if you would like to have it, let me know!!


Any chance you'll make that available for download?


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I could use it too, very nice work.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

How about these??

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download MONSTER IN BOX EXCELLENT.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download snarling beasts.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download SwampcreatureMIB.mp3


----------

